# Lathe Back Stop



## HomeMetalMan (Feb 1, 2017)

The video I am making public this week is a back stop for the lathe. Whilst one of the lesser used lathe accessories I find it invaluable for the occasional project, often making a task easier, or more accurate, especially when identical parts are being made.

A link to the video can be found on my website at this page. http://www.homews.co.uk/page92.html

Harold


----------



## mikey (Feb 1, 2017)

Excellent, Harold, and well thought out. Add one more to the list.


----------



## royesses (Feb 1, 2017)

Harold your projects and books are superb. Please keep showing us your ideas and works.

Roy


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Harold,  Thank you for chiming in here.  I enjoy your web site and have quite a few of the projects you have posted on my "must get to someday" list.
Bless you, David Craig


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for posting Harold. Not too long ago I was commenting on a subject and recommended one of your books. I thought at the time that you were a member here, but could not remember your user name. Now you've answered that question for me!


----------

